# bosch router base with above table adjustments



## ed in idaho (Sep 29, 2006)

saw one of these for sale on ebay. does anyone know who carries these the bosch # is ra 1165 thanks in advance ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, you can order Bosch items from Lowe's stores or to find a local service center visit:
http://www.boschtools.com/?source=goog and enter your zip code. My personal opinion is this is a waste of money, it is super easy to adjust the 1617's from under the table. Still I can understand why some people would need this option.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey, I just bought one of these myself off of ebay. It is not the RA1165, it is the new fixed based that is coming with the bosch 1617 routers. Simply put, it is the basic same thing, but it comes with the base plate and the handles. Works nicely too! 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, please look in your parts manual and give us the correct part number for this base? In Bosch terminology RA = router accessory and the number 1165 is not posted to the web site yet.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I believe, which I confirmed on Bosch's website, it is the RA1161. I do recall from the parts manual that it will fit both the 1617 and 1618 router platforms, as does the RA1165.

Basically the RA1161 is meger of the RA1165 and the original fixed base. When I got mine, I simply removed the handles and the base plate, and attached it to my router table using the same screw holes that I had the standard fixed base on previously.

As an FYI, that RA1165 WAS posted on the website. It looks like they have removed it since all their new 1617 models come with the RA1161.

Also, the vendor who is selling that base, I have made a few purchases from, and they have all gone VERY smoothly.


----------



## gsmilo52 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can adjust the depth from teh top, but you still have to release and relock beneath teh table, correct?


----------



## JRay44 (Jul 12, 2012)

gsmilo52, I have the Bosch 1617 combo unit, fixed base mounted in a Grizzly table, I set my initial bit setting while installing the bit and lock in place. To adjust from above, you are correct, you have to release the height adjustment lever then either adjust from above or below the table. Since I made my initial setup which is usually pretty close, run a test piece, release the adj. lock and adjust from above, easy to do either way. Just make sure you relock the height adj. lever..make sure to unplug power for safety.
Jackie


----------



## gsmilo52 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, JRay44


----------



## Teddytim1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I feel like I'm missing the point. Does the 1165 need to be unlocked and locked from below? I know the 1161 does, but can the 1165 be changed totally from above?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The lock is operated below the table; only the height adjustment is above the table. It is much faster to pop the mounting plate out of the table to make any adjustments.

Bosch is spoken here!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Mike said:


> It is much faster to pop the mounting plate out of the table to make any adjustments.
> 
> Bosch is spoken here!


Exactly what I do, pop out the plate, make any needed adjustment, pop it back in. Wouldn't have it any other way.

Homemade is spoken here.


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (May 24, 2017)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but it seems a good place to ask. I am building a table using two layers of 3/4 inch melamine covered MDF and would like recommendations for the best plate for a 1617. 

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Best is often an opinion since even the $13 plate available from Grizzly works.


----------

